# Does the "senior six registry" exist?



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

I've emailed, I have "joined", (they cashed my check) and yet the "we are all volunteers so don't hold your breath" staff is apparently not volunteering anymore.
What gives? The sight holds information and an open registry, but is otherwise abandoned.
The very least the last remaining volunteer could do is stop excepting new donations, as any money sent in appears to be only that.
Since my hand written application,vehicle info. and money order back in early July, I have visited and requested a confirmation of ANY kind on four seperate occassions.
It would take only one reply and I would recant my misgivings.
C'mon Senior Six, fulfill the promise, pass the torch or stop taking money!
http://www.seniorsix.org/


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes the Senior6 Registry does exist.
Old and slow, but still moving and providing a good deal of knowledge.


----------

